# Hull Clinic : Part 10



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Peroni

Yeah this is my second go and probably last! Not sure I am as strong as alot of people on here to go through another cycle. Hows the 2ww going?

Did you say in another post your not from Hull? Im not. Well I have lived here for 4 years but am a southerner! Im from Kent.

Sarah, Im glad you used the IYKWIM coz now I know what ya mean! lol

I have been out doing my hopi candles tonight, coz as well as working at HRI as a med sec im a holistic therapist (very good for relaxing ladies) I do reiki and Indian head massage and hopi ear candles.

Well thats enough random chit chat from me for one night!

Hope you are all well

Speak soon

Katie xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie

Yeah Im from Leeds -we moved here for OHs business 3 yrs ago. Well to East Yorkshire -I dont go into Hull except the HRI!!

I like thigns like that too -I have a reiki certificate, can do reflexology and am interested in homeopathy a little too.

I dont think Ill do this again either unless I can hope for a sibling for this one...

Take Care

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just a quickie to see how you both are

Katie-I've never had any holistic therapies but I've always fancied it, especially an indian head massage. I really must book one they are meant to be so relaxing. Good luck for your scan tomorrow-I hope it's good news   

Peroni-7 days to go    

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Sarah, hope work was ok. as for OTD I know1 Its cracking me up slightly now. Im so tempted to do a test. I mean, if I got a positive now (dreams) it wouldnt change by OTD would it if no AF?

OMG have you heard me?!

Catch y'all again soon

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Peroni-STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS!!    

It's way too early to do a test. 

Seriously, if you do one would it make you feel any better? Would you believe it anyway? 

Come on you can do this 

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey  lol 14 DP EC so Im tempted, but I know youre right. I dont even do POAS normally but this is getting so inpatient! I would feel a bit better in one way,but not in another and I dunno if I would believe it no, so THANK YOU!!!


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Sarah

You should get yourself booked in somewhere and treat yourself! It is good!

Peroni do you practice reiki or just use for yourself?

I would have another go the same as you if it meant a sibling... im daydreaming again! lol My trouble is im so impatient and want everything yesterday! And Im always thinking too far ahead...note to self...get through this cycle first!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I just use it on my and OH really katie -I only did it at level 1 you see. I was about 17 when I did it, gosh as long ago as that?!?!  lol

Youll get through it in the end -I jsut know, like you it feels like you never will!

Take Care
x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sunday again hey!    

Peroni, Not long now till test day. Is it tomorrow? Any feelings?

Katie, didn't you have your scan this friday or is it next? I keep forgetting everything at the minute so sorry, you'll have to bear with me and remind me lots!  

Had a really good day today. Went to Hornsea for a walk on the sea front. And chips! Heaven! It was lovely and warm.

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi all

Peroni-not long for you now. How are you feeling?   

katie-how did your scan go? 

Jen-I could just eat some chips! I quite like Hornsea, it's just the right distance before madam gets bored and wants out the car! Did you go to Sullivans for your chips?

Sorry it's quick

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie hope your scan was ok -what Sarah said.

Sarah and Jen hello to you!

Ive got a really string vibe its worked, wat with all my symptoms and what the clinic said about my huge belly,so feeling quite good,but terribly nervous cos I want to be right! I think I'll cave and test soon -even OH is saying I could POAS tomorrow morning..!

Was in the office instead of working from home today. Was dreading it what with being so tired and peeing every 2 hours, but I have my own toilet and evryone else has gone to sit upstairs so they didnt have chance to notice my belly, so I got through it! Waddled into town to buy big trousers and cover ups. Ok I bought a sz 10 but everyones a drama queen arent they now and again?! Theyre a bit big still but will fit soon!

Bye for now

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Helloo ladies

I havent been on for a few days as my mum has come up for a week long visit, so been here there and everywhere!

Peoni how u feeling? When do you test?   

HI Jen and Sarah!

The scan went well Friday, started me on stims! Am so pleased, got another scan on Friday, and if this cycle is anything like the last one (which so far it hasnt been lol) then EC wont be to far away!

Loads of love to everyone

Katie


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just popped in to say hello to everyone, I hope your all ok.

Good luck Peroni


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, Im currently almost 16 days post ET my OTD is Thursday,but I caved.

It a BFP ! Im thrilled now Ive stopped shaking!

Katie stimms will fly by honey -I wish you all the luck in the world they go smoothly -youre approaching the last fence now and the home straight!

I just want to thank everyone, regulars and less frequent posters who has given me the time of day and helepd me along. I jsut hope this is it now,but will remain cautious for a good while.

Thank you all

much love

x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Oh Peroni! Thats excellent news!

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!  

Katie xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

OMG another Hull success. Fab news Peroni I am so pleased for you.
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni!!!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS   [/fly]

Wow great news, bump buddy! Bet your over the moon. Ring clinic in the morning and they should give you a scan date! OOOHHHH its so exciting!

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, forgot to say in all the excitement. Congratulations on starting your stimms. Nearly there now! It could be you posting BFP news soon!!!! Oh I'm all giddy today! must be hormones   

Hi to everyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Ill do one Thurs and ring then cos thats OTD and dont want a telling off! I hope to see your BFP soon katie -you are egtting nearer now, keep going!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS PERONI!!  [/fly]

Fantastic news! I'd say it's definitely a 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow.

Katie-great news. Not long now.  

Hi Zarah and Jen hope you are well

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well Peroni,

It's Thursday! Is i another BFP I'm sure it will be. Let us know what the clinic say and when your scan is!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello,

Well yes it is 
I rang them and they congratulated me but also deflated me a bit by saying dont really tell anyone until youve ahd the scan to see if its viable/heartbeat/multiple or not ect. Which I guess is jsut them being practical, and we agree its early days and we dont wanna walk before we can run.  I said we were ony gonna tell the odd family member who knows we were having ivf anyway.

Nurse said Ive to go in for mroe Utrogestan tomorrow and then I'll egt my scan appt which will be in about 4 weeks' time. I thought it'd be earlier than that as I'll be 9 weeks by then (including the 2 weeks before EC like you would with a normal pgy)

so have to just see I guess.

Thanks for thinking of me.

P x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Peroni, They did the same to me! Felt awful after being reminded that it is early days etc!  boo to them! My scan was at 8+4wks. It was booked in for 9+2 but we were going away so they put it earlier for me! I told everyone! Was too excited not too, but I can understand wanting to keep it quiet! 

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Great news Peroni

For the record-I told people because I would have burst otherwise!

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks girls

its getting hard disguising the bulging belly (Im a size  and the fact I cant drink beer when we have mates round and having to pretend I have a bad back cos I cant decorate someones hosue or cos my OH is doing the food shop and the lawns!
Arrgh! At least they said the same to you Jen.

Ive only told my gran and borther so far as they knew I was having IVF and I think OHs ringing his parents later. There are some other odd folks who know we had ivf but no one has asked yet so until they do I wont tell them.

Can I ask am I being too eager going to the GP Monday to notify of my pgy?
Im booked in anyhow...
Thanks

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

I think I went to my gp quite early. If you ask me you need to get into the system asap because it takes soo long for the midwives to receive the referrals etc. Jen will probably know more about it than me though.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Peroni, I went to the GP quite early, at about 6 weeks. I thought that if I waited till after my scan, when I would be 9 weeks that I would never get a date for my 12 week scan and a midwife appointment etc. So I went early and got appointment for 12 week scan about 2 weeks after I had seen GP. I did ask when I went in for my scan appointment at the unit and they said it was up to me but it doesn't hurt to have your GP on side and in the know! So I went the week after. 

Katie, How are you getting on with stimming? Have you any idea for egg collection. Not long now though for you. You'll soon be closing the lid of your sharps box for good! That was one of the highlights of my treatment, very symbolic after all those jabs closing the lid!     Only about 38 needles in there! 

Sarah, Not long now till Sophie is 2! Scarey hey! 

It seems quiet on here at the mo, need to recruit more people for Hull chat! Wondered if they had any flyers you can print off to ask if they can put one up at the clinic. It was a huge support for me and it's a shame for those that don't know about it who maybe would love to chat! 

Zarah and Nicki, If you are reading, Hello!!!!! Keep in touch! 

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks -they said that to me today Jen when I went for my appt and meds. Im going mOnday and I'll only be 5 weeks by then,but as you both say best be prepared I guess.

lol  at me being a size eight and it coming up as a face!!!

It is sooo quiet on here yes. Hope any of you lurking are doing ok

P x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Peroni - WOW - Congratulations!!!!!!!!!    Dont let the clinic put such a downer on it for you - Its a BFP after all!!  I would probably go to the docs to register early too.  I waited until after my scan at about 8 weeks and then by the time i was booked on to the system and got a midwifes appts i was really pushing it timewise for having a nuchal fold scan and only just managed to get on time.

Know what you mean about having to think of excuses as to why your not drinking..  I was " on antibiotics for toothache" for 2 or 3 weeks, then i was " driving early in the morning", i was " still hungover from the night before" then on a few occassions i was drinking lemonade then telling eveeyone it was a malibu and lemonade.  The excuses are endless....!!

Come and Join us on the Hull bumps & Babes thread in the locations board if you wannt chat about anything pg related.

Hi to Katie Jane and everyone else on here, hope your all ok.    

S
xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

thansk Scooby

Yeah Ive used msot of those so far inc having a bad back for why work collegues wanna know why OH is doing the food shop and why I cant decoarte someone at work's house! Trouble is I did drink too. Like, pints..!

Might pop in the b+bs thread too at some point.

P x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I ask you Jen / anyone else, it that right that they say you work out how far gone you are from 2 weeks before ET? Would have thought it was 2 weeks b4 EC but they said the former.

Other wise from EC im 5+1 today and thatw as the date of conception eh?


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Peroni

Click on HOME on the Fertility Friends website then you'll see TOOLS in bold writing on the left. Then click on the due date calculator.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah its going by EC which I would but they told me ET?

Well a nurse did...

Cheers Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hello everyone

Peroni how are you?

Stims going ok, had a scan on friday had loads of follies but none above 10mm, so they kept me on the same amount of drugs and im back in tomorrow for another scan with ec planned for friday! Cant wait! 

Hope everyone else is ok

Katie xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, Great news for the stimms. Mine started off quite slow but had a few so hopefully you will be the same. Here's hoping for yuor scan today is good and your all set for EC friday!        for your BFP! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi 

katie-good luck for friday   

Peroni-did you get your dates worked out?

Hi Jen.

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

Had my scan today and 27 follies on the left 20 on the right and not one even nearly the size it should be at this stage! Am so frustrated now, staying on the stims for a few more days but not looking like ec for friday.

Hope everyone is well

Katie xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Woah thats a lot kaite -good luck it goes ok.

I had a few larger ones (less than 6) on the first scana nd by the time EC came at the end of the week I had 12 at 10 or above and got 10 eggs in the end.

Be thinking of you!

Sarah yeah GP went by ET too. <groan> So Im Due 17th May not 14/15th as guessed.

jen hellooo!


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, I had the same thing, but no where near your number!!!!    Thats a lot of follies!

I had to up the dose of menopur but what was looking like a friday collection ended up Monday instead. I know its annoying but best to do EC when things are going to produce the best results. Hope it looks like Monday for you!

Follie dance :-

[fly]         [/fly]

Hope it works! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi

Katie-this always used to happen to me. I always produced lots of little follies. I have to say that they almost always grew in the end though. As jen said your EC might be on monday now but stay positive  

I'll join in the dancing

[fly]        [/fly]

Hello everyone

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi

I had another scan today and follies still not growing now they are talking about abandoning the cycle! Im gutted. They have upped the dose of puregon and will scan again friday but if no joy then its over.

This is our 2nd nhs go and not sure if we get another, does it count as a cycle if its abandoned?

Katie


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Katie,

Sorry to hear that but Ill hope for you for Friday. It only counts as a full cycle after ET so you'd get another funded go if this one is abandoned. Any reason why they gave you puregon in particular? I had Menopur you see.

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Peroni

Not sure why Puregon, thats what I had last time too. They have only increased it to 125 from 100 so not hoping for miracles! But am glad you know about the abandoned cycle and having another go, im not so stressed now so thank you!

How are you and ickle bubba doing?

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Aww bless you -Im not too bad thanks but slept a lot today -always seem to fall asleep watching tv. So glad I wasnt at work today -it would've been a battle!
I darent call it a liccle bubba (or two) yet mind!  lol

Let us know how you get on. Have they said why they think this is happening? ie why you are clearly responding with lots of growing follies,jsut they havent grown enough?

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

no they havent said why they think its happening, they are as baffled as me! lol


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Katie,

It must be an awful stress and worry! Hope it goes great at your scan on Friday and they have all doubled in size! ( I know that is optomistic but grown enough will be good!) Do you know why they have put you on purogen? I was on menopur and just thought they gave everyone that at Hull but obviously not!

Only advice I found for stimms was Brazil nuts for thickening the lining of your womb and heat pad/hot water bottle for follie growth. Obviously the prenatel vits too. I never quite understood all the pineapple and juice bit so stayed clear of that one incase I did something wrong!

COME ON FOLLIES< GROW GROW GROW>

Best of luck.

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Afternoon all!

Just had my scan, still no growth at all, they have put me up to 150ml of Puregon and will scan again monday, if no change or too many then will cancel. Still not out of the woods yet!

Peroni hope you ok, Jen, Sarah and anyone else i have forgotten hope you are all well too!

Katie


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Kaite -its not over yet tho' we can see it is mystifying as to what is going on?!

I hope something happens this weekend for you!


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi 
Katie just wanted to say i almost had my cycle cancelled too - i only ever had 3 follicles that were anywhere near the right size - all the other ones were small - they kept upping my dose ( i was on menopur i think) and was told they were looking at abandoning, but at the last minute they went ahead - Things can change over a few days hun so i know its hard but try and stay positive      I only got 3 decent eggs at ec too and got twins - so its not quantity hun its quality  

loads of       that they grow over the weekend for you hun    

S
xx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Scoobydoo

I have one follie thats 11mm and loads and loads of little ones! they have said if i get 2 follies they will go ahead so am trying to stay positive! But they say as i have pcos may get ohss and still have to abandon!

Come on follies!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

COME ON KATIE'S FOLLIES


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie thinking of you today.           those follies are huge at your scan! 

Good Luck,

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Katie

How did it go hun                    

s
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope it's good news Katie


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

How did it go Katie?

[fly]         [/fly]
Lorna


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

Had 1 @11, 2 @ 12 and 1 @ 13. The rest still small, given a higher dose of puregon for tonight then lower dose for tomorrow and scan again wednesday.

But you will  never guess what happened on the way home...some tw*t rammed my car! Whilst i was driving it! I was on anlaby road and the muppet was turning on to park street bridge! But the bloke drove off. Was very shaken but ok. Car could be a bit better tho!

Katie


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

Well they seem to be growing slowly but surely.  

I can't believe the bloke drove off, he's obviously not insured or dodgy or something. Aaarrrggghhh...it gets me so mad!   Hope you and the car are ok.  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

God Katie, what a day you had! What an idiot though, just driving off!!! I agree with Sarah, probably no insurance or something. You poor thing though, just what you don't need. (mind you, you never need things like that!) Well your scan sounds a bit more promising. Hopefully the double dose will help the larger few grow! Let us know how you get on tomorrow. Hoping for collection on friday for you.

Good luck,

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations Peroni  

Good luck for tomorrow Katie    


A BIG hello to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Zarah 

Sorry you were rammed but glad to hear theres been some improvement Katie

x

Hello to everyone else

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Afternoon all!

Just had my scan and u will never guess...follies at 18,17,16,15! so ec friday @ 9.30!

Thank you all so much for your support so far, the journey still isnt over i know but so relieved to be getting to ec!

Katie xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katie that is great news. A big relief for you. xxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

BRILLIANT Katie!!!! Im so pleased!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

That's great news Katie, good luck


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow Katie!!!!!     Its all the follie dancing!   

So glad for you! What a turn around, it's sounding good now. Nearly there, just the last hurdle and your on your way!      for Friday to be a great result. 

Good Luck.

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hope everything went well for you Katie       

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, Hope the EC went well and you have a good number of eggies! 

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hello

EC went well got 13 eggs so 5 more than last time, we are going for blasts but the clinic said they will ring tomorrow to let us know how many fertilised.

Am feeling a bit pants tho, so going to bed for an hour or two!

Speak to u all soon

Take care 

Katie xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done -rest up and take care now.

Itw as rubbish with my EC -the clinic did it on Friday and left it until 8.20am bank hol Monday to tell my OH how many fetilised and he was half asleep and we had mates round so he was downstairs then couldnt remember what they'd said. Twas agony!

Fingers X for good fertilisation,

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

They forgot to ring me last time! I had to wait til monday! Then i was very peeved! So if they havent rang me tomorrow morning im ringing them...is there a special number to ring on weekends?


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

The clinic foned and said that 9 have fertilised and that they are looking to transfer monday!

I explained that we wanted blasts and she said that if there are 2 embies that are better than the rest, they want them in on monday!

This is what happened before and i got a bfn with 2 that were being watched by the clinic got to blasts so they said they hadnt put the best ones back after all.

I dont want another bfn and she says that they will consult me for my opinion on moday morning! THANKS!

Can I insist on blasts?

Katie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

I don't know much about their policy on blasts I'm afraid because I never had them. See what they say tomorrow and make sure you tell them your concerns. 

All the best for tomorrow    

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Hope you get good news today that they are all doing well. I would have preffered blasts as they have a much better success rate but then was told that not all embies that get a BFP would have made it to blasts so it is a difficult decision. I know they wont do blasts on your first attempt, not sure about 2nd! I am sure they will discuss it with you today though. 

Good luck

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Good Luck Katie      

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

The clinic called today and said that there are 4 that they think will go to blasts so that whats happeneing!

Im so pleased, so ec wednesday but they are going to ring me tomorrow and let me know how they are getting on.

Isnt it strange how protective we get over the embies? lol

Katie


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent news Katie. 

Here's hoping for a great result on Wednesday. 2 blasts to put back would be great, I read it increases your chances to around 70% on the internet!

Jenx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

That's great news Katie-I'm glad you got what you hoped for.

Here's hoping those embies are behaving.     

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

The clinic foned and said they are behaving Sarah! lol Well for now anyway!   So they are going in tomorrow.    

I have a terrible stomach ache its likek a really heavy feeling, as if i have a full bladder (but I havent!)  I dont remeber feeling like this last time, could it be from the EC?

Katie x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi hun

Glad they're behaving   it's the last time they'll ever behave for their mummy I'm telling you!

To be honest I've had different aches/pains after all my ec's ( and believe me I've had a few!   ). As long as you don't get the signs of ohss (breathlessness, bloating, not peeeing etc) then I wouldn't worry. It's worth mentioning to the clinic tomorrow though as a precaution. 

all the best for tomorrow you deserve it after all you've been through      

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

I had really bad bloated feelings etc after EC. I had mild OHSS after EC and I only had 16 follies! Mention it to the clinic so they can keep an eye on you. Also drink tons of water! I tried for 3 litres a day when the symptoms started for OHSS. Hope it goes OK tomorrow, I'm sure it will!      

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Jen and Sarah

I can pee ok (tmi I know sorry!) and im a bit bloated but dont want them to cancel my cycle!Will they still go ahead with et?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck for tmorrow Katie  

Hello everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Luck for tomorrow Katie -sounds ok to me as afetr the EC your follies soemtimes re fill with fluid for a bit until the drugs are out of your system. Its a good sign too if it stays like thst or gets bigger a week after ET providing you can wee as the others have said.

Im only 7 ect weeks gone but look about 18/20 atm cos of this, yet pre ET I was normal szed and had no pan after EC.

Thinking of you for tomorrow

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Afternoon everyone

Well there are now 2 blasts on board! None to freeze but thats ok.

Does anyone have ant tips for success? Or just a few hints at what u did before u got your bfp would be good please!

Let the 2ww madness begin!

Katie


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

JUst wanted to add a few.....                                          

sorry! lol


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

Excellent news, Officially PUPO!!!! The only advice I would give is relax and make DH do everything! Try not to worry about it (I know this one is impossible!) I found that worrying made the time go so slow!!! No hot baths, or heat on your belly.       For your BFP!

Take care,

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Jen

I am analysing everything tho! I read somewhere that the embies should be implanting day 5 or 6! Havent felt anything yet! (Well i have but could be wind lol)

Did u have any signs of implantation?

Katie x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie


Well done on being officially PUPO 

Unfortunately in my opinion there's nothing that you can actually do to help implantation. I'm a true believer in what will be will be. Maybe that's why it took me so long!  
I always took the 2ww off work but that's because I do a lot of heavy lifting.
What I have learnt over the years is that you can go insane analysing every symptom and most of the time they don't mean a thing. On my successful cycle I got exactly the same symptoms as my unsuccessful ones which included terrible af pains. I even went out and had a drink because I was convinced that it hadn't worked ( oops!)

Anyway, I think I'm rambling so please just ignore me. I was at work last night and haven't slept well today  

When do you test? 

Oh, and I think I'll join you in adding a few               

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Sarah

I test on the 17th af due on the 14th.

Ive been on the sofa since yesterday morning and its doing my head in! Wanna go and do some shopping! Fancy a chicken salad!

Katie x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, 

I know the worry well! I didn't have any implantation bleed or anything. I had heard that it is common to feel slightly ill or run down around that time as your body focuses all its energy on implanting. I was severely ill towards the end of my 2ww! I was admitted to hospital and was really ill. Didn't think my beans would make it, was suprised I did. But one strong bean stuck around. I analysied every twinge but with me having mild OHSS most of them were my ovaries!

Got a really positive feeling for you.       Here's some more though, just in case!!!  

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the                  

I want this more than anything and cant even start to think what i will do if it doesnt work...BECAUSE IT WILL WORK!!!! lol


Im just getting paranoid as i dont have any symptoms at all! Spose it could be worse and i could feel rough ....


Katie xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, I think implantation pains etc are about 8 days post EC. My symptoms didn't start till about 12 days post EC. They were the period type pains, sore boobs, (might of been me squeezing them though!) Tired, Really tired, more tired! Was really bloated, bigger than I am now. I know every day feels like a year when you are waiting for test day. 

Come on Embies         
Sticky vibes!!!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

good luck Katie, im definately hoping for you hard!

Jen, can I ask you the early scan -is it vaginal? Just wondering that's all...


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Peroni-my scan was the dildo cam I'm afraid.   

Katie-   

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Boo, sick of scanning willy! Oh well.

Just want to add I had no imp bleed ect jsut blew up like a balloon  5 days after ET so a week after EC.
hth


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Peroni

I have been bloated for a couple of days now but Im sure thats nothing to do with outcome..its to early for that surely?

Im getting different things from different websites on when a blastocyst should be implanting...some say 5 day? some 6? some 8 - 12?

Just not going to think about it! Thats the best way i think! lol

Katie xx


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello

I hope you girls don't mind me joining in, but it appears that myself and Katie had ET in Hull on the same day (Wed 1st October)? 
So my testing date is also 17th October!  I've spent hours laid on the settee eating Brazil nuts, drinking water and feeling bloated!

It would be nice to go through the emotions with someone at the same stage.

Mandy


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie,

When I rung to ask them (cos I was worried it have been OHSS onset) they asked me to go through if I was weeing ok and other things linked to OHSS then after concluding they werent a cause for alarm and looking at my dates, they actually told me not to get my hopes up too much but they thought it might be cos my embryos ahd implanted, so of course them saying that and having a week to go befroe testing almost it was agony. Then I felt convinced I was and my early HPT said yes.

It was about 5days after ET though, not 2.

hth

Good Luck to you too Amanda


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

a blast is only termed on afetr 4/5 days post fertilisation, but it is going back in mroe amture, so should implant a bit sooner in my mind, but it can vary anyway when impl occurs, yes it can be as early as 6-7 days past fert, but it can be as late as 12 apparently.

hth 2!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say welcome to Amanda and all the best for test day. You and Katie can compare symptoms! It's good to get new people on here because it's been a bit quiet recently. 

Sending you lots of     

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI Amanda!

I was in at 11.00 having my et, we may have even seen each other!

How are you feeling? I am having a small glass of pineapple juice a day dont like brazil nuts! lol

Peroni, how did u feel when u rang the clinic? Was u having bad pains? Coz I have had a few griping pains and twinges but think that could be 1)wind 2) constipation (sorry tmi!) or 3) just the pessaries??!!

I did feel quite sick late last nite and i hadnt eaten so knew it wasnt that but it passed adter 20 mins or so.

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Sarah & Peroni

I appreciate that - thank you.  

You will have to bear with me as I'm new to this so i've got to get used to all the abbreviations etc!! 

Hi Katie - was looking forward to speaking to you!!

I was booked in at 10:15 and appeared to be the first to go in.  Was you in the bed in the corner?  I seem to be feeling just like you, with griping pains and twinges.  Haven't tried the pineapple juice yet, so that's next on my list!!

Mandy x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Mandy

No I was in the bed in the middle!(if u know where I mean??lol)

Did u have a 3 or 5 day transfer?

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie

I had a 3 day transfer.  Still not sure if I saw you.  There was a lady who wasn't very well when she came out, I assume this wasn't you

Keep resting, and let me know if you feel any different symptoms!

Mandy x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

The lady that was sick was next to me!

Will keep u posted any symptoms if they arise!

Take care 

Katie x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Girls  remember me.

My cycle in July/August was BNP. It was around the same time as Jen and Nikki,
hope all is well with your pregnancy Jen 

Well Im on here tonight because I have been feeling weird all week ,stomach cramps, 
really sore boobs, and constantly peeing, and I am 1 week late. I decided to do a pregnancy test when I got in from
work tonight and it went POSITIVE straight away. I nearly hit the deck. My husband and I decided there
and then not to take it as TRUE until I can get a proper test. We are concerned it may still
be the drugs from last IVF cycle.....anyone know if this can happen.?  Anyway I am trying to keep
calm. Does anyone know if I can get a proper test on a Saturday? Otherwise I cant get to my
doctor until Tuesday.      OMG PLEASE LET IT BE.......

Look forward to any comments or advice
Hope everyone is well

Vicky x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

ha ha ha  I  meant BFN  on my IVF  its been a while and im shaking


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

it poss it could be the drugs (i remember you V hello) but you had your cycle before mine so maybe not -I am the size of an 18wk gone atm but they told me that was drugs still in my system.
Have you had AF since the BFN i take it?
Id ring them today and ask. Good Luck.


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Vicky,

Hope you all good. Well I read your post and I would say its a BFP! You cycled in June if I remeber correctly and no IVF drugs since then. They are supposed to be all out of your system about 10-12 days post collection. That is how you get a neg then pos test if you test early. It is only the HCG trigger shot that can show up a BFP early and that is out of you system before you test day. I would buy a test today to put your mind at rest. Don't go with clear blue! I got a dodgy pack and got 2 BFN's when I was BFP! Heard they aren't all good and others had problems with them too. Everyone recommended the First response one's to me! 

Don't want to jump the gun too much but I think CONGRATULATIONS may be in order!!!!! I really hope so.             

Post as soon as you know, this is exciting!!!!

Jen x

p.s. I wen to docs with a home test BFP and he wouldn't test. Just said the home ones are as reliable as their's. No offer of blood test or anything, just booked 12 week scan, so they will take your home test as a BFP normally.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vicky-huge congratulations-how wonderful! I would say it's a definite BFP for you. I doubt very much that the drugs are in your system still

  

Let us know how you get on

Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Vicky - I would say its a BFP too.     The drugs are supposed to be out of your system a couple of weeks after et.  Have you done another test.....?

Katie - Hope your taking it easy and the next 2 weeks dont drive you crazy

Mandy - Hi, dont think weve met yet so Hi!!!  Good luck for your 2ww, its nice you and Katie have each other to keep each other sane!!

Hope i havent misssed anyone......Its quiet on here at the moment...

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi All

Thanks for your responses 

I did another test this morning and again it was POSITIVE straight away. I want to scream
from the hill tops but for some reason we wont accept it until I have a blood test and a confirmation 
from my doc (I hope he will take bloods Jen, maybe Ill put the pressure on) You know there have been
so many dissapointments and upset over the years Im just scared its going to be a false positive 
...I want to tell everyone but we are going to wait till we get results. I cant get to the doc till Tuesday
and waiting is going to be a nightmare........

WOW this is unbelievable!!!! Im in a state of shock, If I am I guess I would be 1 month pregnant    

Will keep you all updated

Vicky


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

He's jsut being cautious as you do when you watn something so much.

so, CONGRATULATIONS!!! What great news!


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Peroni

Congrats to you, have you had a scan yet? if not when will it be?
What was the process with the clinic and your doctor when you got your  BFP

Vicky


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vicky,  What great news.           

Katie and Mandy, How are you getting on? I know how long the wait feels but you do get to test date eventually! 

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Morning!

Been having bad stomach pains the last couple of days, cramps that come and go, and going between being positive and negative about it all!

I have also been really short tempered and feel like i could have ripped DH's head off a few times!  

Mandy how are you feeling?

Katie xx


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Morning Katie

Yes I've had the stomach cramps too!! Haven't been too grumpy but then DH has been at work most days and all weekend!!  I feel its hard because you are out of control and don't know what to do for the best.

I wondered, what did Jen and Peroni do during their 2ww?  Any advice?

Vikki - Good luck to you for Tuesday.  I've got my fingers crossed for you but it's looking good!!!

Mandy x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

cont...

Have ended up having headache most of the day - and now feel grumpy!! 

Hope its not a sign that AF is due next week.  I'm trying not to analyse everything but it's so hard!!

Mandy xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Amanda and Katie.

I didn't do much in my 2ww. My mum was here from OZ so she did pretty much everything in the house too! I was spoilt! Went shopping a few days after transfer but felt it if I had done too much. It was walk at snails pace and ready for a nap after 2 hours! I got into the habit of a nap in the afternoon. Had lots of cramps and headaches. The cramps one day were really bad. It felt like I was being stabbed low down and just to the side! Was told that could of been implanting! Hurt a lot though, had to stop everything and was nearly in tears!  It is a rough ride this 2ww and pains feel like AF but aren't! Hope it goes well for you. 

       for some BFP's.

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Jen 

I have been shopping and like you feel that i have done too much! My mum is here so is doing housework.

The pains u described sound like what i have felt in the last couple of days..maybe good news? then again maybe not!  

(.)(.) feel really heavy maybe pessaries...could go on like this all day! lol

Katie x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Amanda 

How are u feeling today?

I have been in to town with my mum so that has killed a few hours, she keeps telling me off when i talk of testing! Who knew my mum was   lol

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Katie

Sounds like you've had a good day.  Feeling ok at the moment.  I don't feel bloated anymore - do you?  Have been catching up with paperwork, bills etc, but still think I'm doing too much!  It's so difficult to just sit all day, but then that's not good for you either is it!!

Sick of the pessaries, but if they are doing us good, then they are worth it.

Hope you are resting now!!

Mandy


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

No im not as bloated and no feelings at all really!

Im getting fed up with sitting around doing nothing...should make the most of it really!

I dont like the pessaries either the sooner they can stop the better!

Lots of                         for both of us 

Katie x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi mandy and Katie

Sorry I've not been around much to support you both but my daughter's not been well. I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of     

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls!

noticed you 2 love the pessaries as much as I did! Aren't they awful!!!! and 6, who thought up that number!  I cried the first night of them. Just felt like it got on top of me a bit and all the hormone emotions were coming out! Don't want to depress you anymore but when you get your BFP's (I siad when!!!!) you have to carry on taking them upto your first scan!!!! At least they help and you kind of get used to them. In fact when mine stopped I kind of missed them! ( in a very sick way!!!!) I tried to do them faster every night, made it a bit more of a competition!!!     

Not that long now, it will pass, unfortuantely very slowly for you, but you get there. Try and keep sane! I know it isn't easy! 

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Sorry to start on a downer but Im feeling really negative at the moment....had af like aches earlier on...and am starting to think about what i will do if it hasnt worked!

why does the 2ww always make u question everything and evaluate your life?

God i have another bloody 2 weeks of this!lol

Well hope everyone else is ok.

Jen im trying to get them done quicker every night but then lose count??!!  

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I ahd crapms until about 6 weeks pg hon dont worry.

Im still fed up of the 6 ball barings an all!! I pop 6 out onto the bed and sit on the edge and tilt back as I do them other ways are less comfy and take longer, like standing up ect.


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, AF like pains are the most common symptom of a BFP! I know it drives you up the wall analysing everything but really try not too! I thought I had sore Boobs on my 2ww but then realised they hurt because I squeezed them so much!     

Good luck though, sorry to ask again but was it the 17th test day? I have baby brain really quite bad at the mo and forget everything!

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI Jen

Yeah its 17th that i test. AF pains went, and mymum says ive been really snappy and moody! I knew i had with dh but didnt realise i have been with her too! Thats why with the pains i thought instantly of af!

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sarah - thank you.  Hope your daughter is better.

Jen - You made me laugh about trying to do the pessaries quicker every night, thats exactly what I do!!!  I know you have to carry on if you get a BFP, but I would do anything if that happened!!

Katie - I had AF cramps yesterday and felt fed up.  They didn't last long though and I snapped at DH's mum because she can't just greet me with "Hello" anymore, its "Are you alright"!!!  I know she means well.  I's good to hear from everyone that we are experiencing classic symptoms.  Fingers crossed for us both.   

Mandy xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Girls, i promise you af pains don't necessarily mean af.   The waiting's terrible isn't it and Hull make you wait even longer  

mandy-my mil was/is like that and it drove me mad. Sometimes you don't want to talk about it do you? I felt as though people were acting differently around me and I hated that. 

Katie-you're entitled to be snappy and moody with the amount of stress you're under right now. 

Jen-did you have a stop watch to time how long it took you?  

Anyway, stay positive ladies you can do it      

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

HI

Good luck Katie and Mandy with your wait... 

I saw my doctor today and was nervous cause I started spotting last night, just
lasted a few hours but am on a downer now. He rang the IVF clinic straight away
and they want me to go in tomorrow. Doc said they may do a scan. He didnt 
give me a test just said I should be cautious of the outcome. OH Great!!

Will let you know after my visit tomorrow.

Vicky


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Vicky

A lot of ladies have spotting but I'm sure that isn't going to ease your worry at all
All the best for tomorrow I really hope it's good news      

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vicky, really hoping its a good outcome! I had spotting with my DD years ago very early on. It is worrying but having read many posts on here, it is certainly not uncommon! I hope they do a scan for you. Any idea how far on you would be? About 5 weeks! Didn't the doctor give you any indication. I had the same when I rang the clinic to say I got a BFP. They just said it was very early days and anything could happen! Came back down to earth with a bump from that one! 

      for tomorrow for you!

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Vicky, i hope all goes ok for u x

Sarah we havent even told DH's parents this time as last time his mother rang me everyday during the 2ww to ask if i felt pregnant yet??!! Only my mum knows.

DH has come in from work with the hump and started a row (in front of my mum) over selling the house!  

If this treatment works i will be surprised with the amount of stress i have had so far! So much for a relaxing 2 weeks!

Katie x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie,

Aren't MIL annoying sometimes! It's the last thing you need every day being asked if you feel pregnant yet! I felt pregnant lots when I wasn't pregnant! All those months of try ing etc, the last thing you need is everyone asking millions of questions.

Tell your DH to be nice to you or else from me!!!!1      try not to take it all to heart though, remember he will be as anxious as you!  Hope you get it sorted.

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI Jen

I just try and ignore him thats the best way! lol And ill get the   out if he carries on!

Amanda how are u today?

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie,

Ok today thanks. Have had a relaxing day, try and make sure you have one tomorrow! DH's mum has just rung to make sure I'm ok again!!  I'm sometimes think I should only have told my mum!

Vikki - Hope all ok tomorrow. 

Mandyx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Mandy

Will try to chill out today! Am going for a walk later as mum wants to buy some things for my niece! She loves it up here as its so cheap compared to Kent!

How are u feeling? I have had some twinges but all pains gone now! (.)(.) really heavy but thats it!                  

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie,

That will be nice, hope you have a good day.  My (.)(.) feel quite heavy, but I don't really feel anything else.  It's funny isn't it, as all we want is to feel sick and tired!!!  Should we feel anything at this stage?  Have been having a few twinges and cramps but only very slight.

Have a good day and make sure you treat yourself!!!

Mandyxx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

I have just put a root touch up kit on my mums hair to cover her grey so thats been quite funny! Didnt think there would be enough dye!lol 

I think we all look for confirmation that its worked so the knicker checking and symptom spotting begins! I have been told so many different things by different people some felt things some didnt, so i think its just luck of the draw really!

Did u see the program on channel 4 the other week sex education show? talking about infertility and one couple spent £60k on ivf and had 15 goes over 9 years and it only worked on the 15th time! They said its like a lottery and they are so right!

Katie x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Careful with that katie being potentially pg and all...


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

I didnt touch it Peroni, she held the pot and did most of the brushing whilst i detected the gray hairs!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just popping in to send everyone some more    

Good luck Vicky    

Sarah x


----------



## vjk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Had an early pregnancy scan and I am 5-6 weeks pregnant     

Couldn,t really see much, but they said all looks normal for that time frame.
We are over the moon but have decided not to tell anyone until the 12 week
scan.  

What an unbelieveable result after years of trying and then it happens after
my failed IVF.

Thanks for all you wishes
A very happy Vicky x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Vicky on your


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Vicky,

Congratualtions what great news. You are only 2-3 weeks behind peroni!
You should join us on the Hull bumps and babies thread, there are a few of us on there! 

Katie and Amanda, another day closer! Come on Embies, stick, stick, stick!!!!

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Vikki,

Congratulations!!     
I did think about you yesterday.  It just goes to show when you are least expecting it!!!  I must admit that has given me some hope, as you never know what's around the corner!!!

Thanks Jen - Gosh this is so hard isn't it?!!  

Katie - How are you today?  I saw that Channel 4 programme aswell.  It does show how determined you become when you want something so bad.  Trying to decide whether to go away this weekend to Longleat.  Was bought some tickets to the animal park to use before November and this weekend and next is the only time we can go.  Not sure if I fancy it next weekend if my mood's low (I know I should be positive!!!)

Mandy xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Vicky-fantastic news I'm so pleased for you. Are you having another scan?

Hi Katie and Mandy-hope everything's ok    

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

We are taking my mum back to kent today staying overnight and bringing my sister and niece up for the weekend so they can go to the fair! 

The idea was so she would go on the rides with me as dh hates them! (if hes feeling adventurous he may have a go on hook a duck! lol) but she will be going on the rides on her own!

Mandy a weekend at Longleat sound slovely it will take your mind off things!

I still have no symptoms (other than being emotional!) and next friday seems a long way away.

Katie x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

I completely forgot about Hull Fair! Mind you, I don't go on any rides-I just stuff myself with pattie and chips, cinder toffee, brandy snap etc  

Have a good weekend

Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Great news Vicky -Congrats!!

Have a good wkend Mandy and hello to everyone else -Sarah are you back on top of things now? Hello Jen!

Bye for now


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOO HOO Vikki fab news congrats


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Ab fab, amazing news Vicky! Congratulations.
Haven't been on this bit for ages, what with everything, so even more the fantastic news to log on to. 

All the best to the rest of you under going treatment.   

luv Giz xx


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Just got back from a weekend at Longleat Safari Park.  It was fantastic and the weather was unbelievable for October!!  The only downside was the horrific headache I had all day Saturday.  I tried really hard not to take anything, but had to in the end.  DH said I went white as a sheet and then I started to feel sick and dizzy.  Well you all know what I was thinking, its the old AF starting!! 

Anyway it hasn't started yet so there is still hope.   

Hope you are all ok - how are you feeling Katie?  Hope you enjoyed the fair.

Mandyxxx


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Just wanted to pop in and say hi, fantastic news peroni and VJK bet you are both over the moon, hope u well Jen my cycle buddy x 

Much love to everybody xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Mandy-yes it could be af but it could be other things as well  

Katie-hope you are ok

Nicki-nice to hear from you. Hope you are doing ok

Here's some more of these for you ladies       

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh girls it is all very exciting! Only 4 days till test day!             for BFP's! Hope you are both well and coping with the wait! 

Hi Nicki, great to hear from you! Hope you are OK. I am doing well, but sooooo sooooo tired all the time! I blame it on pregnancy but I am really just very lazy!     

Take care all!

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI everyone

Ive had a good wekend with the family, went to HUll fair and had a good time with my neice...but guess who arrived this morning? AF!   It started as a brown discharge (sorry TMI) and is still brown but slightly heavier than before.

Im devastated. I rang the clinic and they said it could be AF as its due tomorrow. Ive cried all day,dont know what to do. Dont have any snow babies and cant afford another cycle and will take ages to save up, and then im not sure how much more I can take to be honest.

Mandy good luck to u Ill keep my fingers crossed x

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie,

I'm so sorry, your news has really hit me.  I have been thinking about you and thought you were quiet.  Do you still do the test on Friday?  I hope this is not AF   and just another cruel part of this we have to go through.

Take care

Mandyxxx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Mandy 

Clinic said if it is worse tomorrow i have to ring them but they havent mentioned testing. May test tomorrow Im not sure yet.

I just dont know what to do Mandy. Im crying all the time, DH doesnt know what to do either.

I still have my fingers crossed for u tho! x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katie,

Oh hun I am   it isn't AF. Sending you loads of             
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, You poor thing. Really hoping it is implantation bleed not AF. stay away witch!       

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie,

How are you doing today hun?

Mandyxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Katie, Im so sorry you think it's over  I dont know what else to say  x

Amanda I hope youre doing ok and
Nicki thanks ever so much -nice of you to pop in and I hope you are doing good atm  x

Sarah, Jen and anyone else ive forgotton, hello !

P x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

I tested this morning and it was  

Katie x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Katie,

I'm so sorry    It's the worse feeling in the world. Don't hold anything in, just cry when you want to cry and keep talking.

Thank you for all your support, especially at this upsetting time.

Mandyxxxx


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Guys

Have just started bleeding 

Rang the clinic and they said it is probably AF as it is on time  

Mandyxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Katie and Mandy sending you laods of          
Thinking of you both
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

:-( Katie and Mandy Im so so sorry  :-(


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, ladies I'm so sorry.  

I know nothing that I say will make you feel any better so I'm just going to send you both hugs    

this whole business is so b***dy hard isn't it?

We're here for you if you want a chat or if you want to just rant and rave

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Mandy

Am sorry for us both  

Katie xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh girls, I am so sorry! Sending you lots of        

We are all here for you, if you need us! 

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted your thoughts really.

After bleeding yesterday, it stopped by teatime and has not reappeared.  Only a slight brown discharge as if it is old blood.  

I haven't done a PG test as I daren't!!  Do you think it is still my AF or could there be a chance it could be anything else? 

I just feel like my body is messing me about!!!   

Mandyxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amanda,

I don't know much about it all but it could be a late implantation bleed. I would say if it isn't fresh blood it's not AF. But I am no expert. (Far from it!) Is your test day 17th? 
Really hoping it's not AF!          What a rollercoaster hey!

Good Luck hun,

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Thanks for that.  

Yes my test day is 17th - if I get that far!!!    

I thought it was probably late for an implantation bleed, but then wondered if there were two embryos and one has come away, would I get a bleed then?!!!

Anyway time will tell.

Hope everyone is ok, especially you Katie.  Thanks for all your good wishes.

Mandyxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

I asked the question what happens to the other one when I found out there was one and it is usually absorbed by your body. Implantation bleeds I don't know much about as I didn't have one but know a few that did. I would take it as it is brown and old blood it could have been implantation. Also people spot throughout the early stages of pregnancy. It could still be good news on friday. 
Hoping the witch stays away for you!

Katie, How are you coping? Sending you big       I am so sorry.

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jen

I appreciate the help and always laugh when you describe AF as "Witch"!!     

Mandyxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Can take 12 days to implant in some cases so as its not fresh blood Id be quite hopeful now its stopped.

Oooooohh!!


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI Mandy

The clinic told me to test when i told them i started bleeding, so they must think that i would get right result (which was bfn)

Started as browny discharge stuff then the witch came with a vegance! 

Hope this isnt the case for u xx


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi

Unfortunately it did turn out to be a   

Wasn't that surprised but obviously still really disappointed.

Good luck to you all and thanks again for all your support, it has really helped me.

Hope to be back with our next attempt!!!

Katie - Would also like to know how you get on.x

Mandyxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mandy, really sorry! We were all clinging on to that bit of hope. What a rough ride both you and Katie have had.           to you both. 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Mandy-sorry hun. I really thought it would be good news  

Hi Katie-hope you are ok  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Mandy sorry hun I thought it might be good news.   
Katie how are you?   
Thinking of you both
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Mandy Im sorry hun x

Im looking into operations to unblock tubes at the moment, its cheaper than IVf. Will have a meeting at ivf unit to discuss wether they think it would be an option, but it will have to be done privately in london if theres a chance it would work.

Im just trying to focus on something to keep me going really.

Thanks to all of you for your support, Ill still be on here tho so will speak to you soon xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a shame ladies it really is. GL with whatever you do next.

P x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to anyone out there!!!!! 

Katie, Amanda, how are you doing? 

Hi To Nicki, Zarah and anyone else who might be reading!

Jen x


----------



## amandat (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jen

Nice to hear from you.  I'm doing ok thanks, going back to work tomorrow after being off for over three weeks!!!  I'm dreading it, but know I have to move on now.

Do you know how long it takes before I can start my next IVF?  As Christmas is approaching, I wondered if they would not do anything now until the new year?  I know I've got to give my body a rest, but it's a really empty feeling at the moment, and I just want to have something to look forward too!!

Are you ok Jen?

Are you ok Katie?  Have you got any further on with your meeting?

Hope everyone else is ok.  Any tips for me to get myself in shape for next IVF?

Mandyxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure Amanda but had heard that they like you to have a full month cycle before so your system is back to normal. Have you got your follow up appointment? Maybe mention it there and they will be able to let you know. 

Sorry you have to go back to work, that's never enjoyable no matter what you have been through! Keep strong and looking forward. We are all here for you and thinking of you. Hope you have a good day.  

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

They told me 3 months minimum if that helps Amanda... Id want my body to recover and not risk getting stuck as its manipulated IYKWIM,not that that happens! lol


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Mandy

I've always been told to wait until I've had 3 af's before starting another cycle

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself really.

I’m Liz 23 (24 January). And my partner Paul is 22. Paul has Cystic Fibrosis so that’s why we need ICSI. I’ve never met anyone in the same situation as us, which sucks a bit!! It’s hard sometimes, but everyone on here is going through the same thing so it’s not too bad.

Well we first when to see the doctor back in April at HRI, not really sure where bout’s in the cue we are, we were told 12 months waiting list. 
Paul’s not has his sperm retrieval yet as they were waiting for his Hep C results to come back, after 5 blood tests they have finally come back ok so just waiting for his appointment now.

Looking forward to talking to people on this board, because I think i'm starting to get scared about it.

Anyway just wanted to introduce myself so here I am.

Loads a love!!

Liz xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Liz

I only poke my head in now as my treatment is done, but good luck with it and good stuff they only told you a year for the lsit1 They told us 18m-2yrs Aug 07 and it was obviously less, so you might get seen sooner.

There might be some other sections that will support you too -I know there are a few people that partners have sperm retrieval so perhaps you can have a look -sorry Im no help!

Bye for now, 

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Liz

Welcome to the thread.

My Dh has had several sperm retrievals so give me a shout if there's anything you or your partner want to know. Our story is that my dh was found to be a carrier of the cystic fibrosis gene when they discovered he had congenital bilateral absence of the vas deferens ( try saying that after a drink!). This is apparently common in men with cf.
Are you seeing Mr Cooksey? He's lovely. 
I'm not sure how long we waited but it was 8 years ago so it will be different now anyway I suppose.
Anyway, I'm rambling now but let me know if there's anything I can help you with

Wishing you all the best

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Liz!

Welcome to the Hull board! I know you will get lots of support on here, I wouldn't have got through treatemtn if it wasn't for these girls! Not that I am biased but we are all lovely!      We also had ICSI but under different circumstances to yours. Here's hoping your wait isn't too long. I know there is a lot of hype about IVF proceedures and as I said, I never thought I would have got through it before I started, but the good news is, it's not as bad as you think! Well I didn't think so anyway. Try not to worry, which is easier said than done. Any questions you need to ask, just ask!

Take care

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Ladies, good to know there is people to talk to!!

MRSMS... i didnt know that carriers of the CF gene had the missing vas d also. how very strange!!! but yes we are seeing cooksey!! he does seem very nice and helpful!!

ohh well not much that can be done about it.

well thanks again and i will be on this boards alot im sure, hoping that it wont be much later then easter next year (which would make it 12 months) and keeping my fingers crossed that it could be sooner!!

liz xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liz,

    you get to start soon! Have you rung the clinic to ask where you are on the list now? Might give you an indication of when so you can prepare, ie time of work etc. I worked through my treatment and had the 2ww off. 

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooo i never even thought to ring the clinic, infact i dont think i even thought you could, dont think i would even know who to ring!!

should have the number at home somewhere, they send me a letter the other day with a compliment slip. ill have to have a look for it.

thanks Jen

xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hiya Liz

Welcome to the thread!!  

I try and log in when i get time ( which is not much these days!!   ) but feel free to ask us anything at all no matter how wierd it may sound   We have all been there and will help out as much as we can.  
I was told 12-18 months and started my tx within 9, but that was last year so it might have changed.

All the staff at the clinic are lovely, i worried about everything but none of it was as bad as i had imagined.....

S
xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Ask to speak to Kern if you ring hon -shes the one who deals with the lsit and the ops side of things, like getting in to be seen ect. She's the office manager and I spoke to her a few tiems about where on the list and can she sort counselling ect ect.

GL

P x


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've just found this site & I'm very pleased to see its full of information & seems very supportive!

Hubby & I have been ttc for over a year with so far, no success.  I have PCOS & DH has had a SA which came back 'satisfactory' whatever that means!

Due to my PCOS I was referred to the Brocklehurst clinic & 3 mths ago the specialist at this clinic told us to go back to our doc & ask for a referral to the Hull fertility clinic.  Its all been a bit messy really as first the docs incorrectly referred DH for his SA & bless him he did the deed & took it to the hospital only to be told that he didn't have the correct paperwork & had to go back to docs to get it & be referred properly.  Once his results came back I was then told I was being referred & after 3 mths of waiting with nothing & contacted the docs who put me onto the hospital who then told me I'd been incorrectly referred & the doc should have arranged bloods.  

I've since had day 5 & day 21 blood results.  The result of day 21 was may be ovulating & I haven't had day 5 yet.  I have a phone consultantion booked with my GP for tomorrow PM as he's been on holiday but I'm hoping to get an app for DH & I to see him tomorrow as we are both very frustrated from being shunted pillar to post incorrectly.

I guess I'm hoping that other couples haven't received the same treatment that we have & I'm also wondering what happens next.

Can anyone tell me whether BMI is taken into consideration before IVF is started?  Due to the PCOS I find it so difficult to lose weight & I know its not helping our current situation & this is playing on my mind.

Also, have any of you ladies informed employers that you were starting IVF?  This is also playing on my mind as my job is quite stressful & requires me to travel regularly with nights away from home.

Good luck to everyone ttc!

MrsMacP


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi MrsMacP

I just wanted to say welcome to this thread. Please forgive me but I don't have time for a proper reply at the mo as I have a toddler eyeing up the computer! 
Hope you get some answers from your gp.
I will be back to speak to you properly soon.

Take care hun
Sarah x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome MacP

Firstly I wish you luck on your journey. Secondly I dont think anything you have had in terms of hiccups reflects the clinic at Hull IVF Unit.

There is a long and stringent process of being referred for IVF even once diagnosed and it sounds like your GPs didnt deal with it correctly. From having problems TTC to getting a free IVF took us 3.5 yrs but that was jsut time spent on diagnosis and the system, but you have at elast a partial diagnosis already so it depends if they look any further into what might be causingyour problems, ie if theres anything other than the PCOS -I know that is hard enough in itself.

I dont want to put you off but I feel a year is not that long a time to struggle with TTC -it is still as painful perhaps, but Im not trying to belittle your situation, Im jsut hoping they sort you out properly now and you get where you want asap.

Are you NHS patient for IVF? They do weigh you as you need a BMI over 20.5 or under 30 or they will ask you to attemp to lose weight before you are put on the list. The lsit seems to be a year or 2 long atm if that helps.

There will indeed be lots of bloods ect in the meantime -thos you have had might be the first of many. I dont wanna put you off -I jsut think, like me, you might appreciate someone telling it how they have found it.

Take Care and ask us anything you like

P x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Mrs MacP! 

Love the name, have you got scottish roots?

A big hello to you and welcome to the board. I Know how long it can take for a correct diagnosis, we had a totally different situation but similar messing around. DH had vasectomy reversal and were told that SA was good. Had his tests every 6 months to check as no pregnancy, still all fine. Then one test came back that there was OK numbers but they had antibodies. Took about 3 years to get to this. If they know you have PCOS, you shouldn't have any getting reffered to hull. Hope it all goes well for you, you seem to know what you are doing which makes things a lot easier. You know what to ask and when can save a lot of time. Hope you get an appointment soon.

Keep us posted

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Liz-did you ring the clinic?

MrsMacP-hello again. So, have you now been referred correctly to the clinic? I remember that my gp didn't have a clue about referring me either   What I suggest is that you keep ringing the clinic to see whether they have got your referral and ask them what happens next. I always think there's no harm in asking and at least you know where you are.
I'm not sure about the bmi issue but Peroni's answered that one.
As for your job-you will need scanning every other day when you are going through the treatment and I personally took time off afterwards because I have quite a physical job. I found it was best to be honest with my employer but everyone's different.

I hope that helped. Let us know if there's anything else

take care

sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies.

mrsmc - yea i called the clinic, good job really because a letter to cooksey had been lost in the post so he didnt even know my DP was ready for his sperm retrival.
thats all she could tell me!!
i dont really understand it. once he has had it does that mean were ready for the ICSI or do we still have to wait on the list!! because i didnt ask how far up it we were due to me being just a little annoyed at the fact the letter was lost but hey thats the NHS for you!!!

xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Liz

Hmmm...I really can't remember how it all planned out. I'll ask dh tonight and see if he can remember. It's a blooming good job you rang!  

Sarah x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls 
Argghh just posted a long message and PC lost it! 

Sorry to invade, I haven't posted on here even though we live in Beverley, as sadly Hull couldn't treat us as we need donor sperm so have tended to post on other threads. I would have loved to have my tx at Hull, the Prof was really great with us when we went through diagnosis with him. 

I was hoping that someone on here might have experience of any local Reiki therapists or reflexologists with experience of IF.  I really feel I need something to relax me and help me to feel more positive and hoped that Reiki or reflexology might help. Sadly can't face the needles with acupuncture. 

thanks, good luck to you all and congrats to those with bumps or little ones. 
Tiny xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Tiny 21,

Welcome to the Hull board, I love Beverley, great shops except for Monsoon being too damn small!

My best friend is a beauty therapist so will ask her if she knows anyone. I'm sure she mentioned someone who does Reiki just the other day. 

I noticed from your signature you have had a bit of a rough time TTC, I am so sorry for you. Hoping Your next IVF will be a sucess. I thought the Prof was ace! he thing I noticed at the Hull unit is that most of them have a good sense of humour. Makes me so much more relaxed if you feel you get on with them doesn't it. Dawn especially is very funny!

I am seeing my friend this afternoon so I will ask her for you, but I'm sure a few others will be on with ideas today!

Liz, What a relief you called them isn't it. Imagine if you would have to of waited and waited. Lets hope you get a date for retrieval soon, then you are set to go!

Scooby, So sorry for you hun, It's so hard when you are so attached to them.      


To everyone else take care! and a big HELLO!!!!!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Dida -we had a SA in the early days then a couple yrs after before we got put on the list OH had to have another one jsut to re-check, then we went back to discuss this, sort the HIV ect bloods and me have mroe swabs and blodds then we finally got put on the lsit.

hth

Tiny - i do reiki myself but neevr bothered with it for my TTC trouble. Same with reflexology. I dont like the thought of having it not knowing youve concieved or not (eg in 2ww ) as it flushes out foreign bodies, but I have ehard people have a lot of sucess with it, but you need apparently about 6 months or jsut less of treatments before you might notice a difference and when its £40 ish a time or jsut less I didnt fancy that EO week if it might not do anything.

Acupuncture needles dont hurt. Its such a fine flexible needle that only goes into the top layer of skin you would feel no worse to having someone put a pen nib onto your skin and would see quicker results of any were to come about. Bit cheaper too.
They do it for about £20/25 at that chinese herb place opposite Marks' near subway if that helps.

P x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Prof is mint, I agree! I neevr saw eye to eye with Dawn. Felt liem she couldnt tolerate me  She always seemd stressed and crabby to me 70% of the time thoguh she could be nice too and was very good at EC.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Jen, that would be great, I did search on the net last night and found a couple of places that I could try, one in Bev and one in Cottingham. 

As we only went to see Prof we didn't really get to know any of the other staff but he was great. 

I know what you mean about cost Peroni - we are not in a good financial position at the moment but I am feeling quite low, just exploring the options at the moment.  I am still considering whether I can face acupuncture. 

Hope to feel a bit clearer after this afternoon but fear we will come away frustrated as well as whatever he says we will probably have to go on the waiting list for donor sperm again   I am meeting my DP in Sheffiled (he works there), I am going on the train, save us having 2 cars there - typical that it is raining today!

Thanks again
Tiny xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope things go ok tiny

x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Tiny- Hi. Hope everything goes ok for you.

Liz- we really can't remember what happened after the sperm retrieval i'm really sorry! I would recommend ringing the clinic and asking them but you're probably sick of that aren't you? 

Hope you're all ok and not getting too wet today!

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for all the welcomes & responses!

Yes I have scottish roots, so I'm a bit of an invader   Hubby is from the area hence we have setup home here although I keep threatening to go back 'over the border' if he doesn't behave lol!

We both had a meeting with the doc to go through test results & sort out what happens next.  When I said we have been ttc I meant actively charting each month, making love every two days etc, for over a year before that we were also 'trying' but not being so stringent or paranoid about why it wasn't happening & just trying to have fun but over 2 yrs later you realise that actually its not 'just going to happen' and there might be other things going on.  I'd always hoped the pcos wouldnt make any difference but it appears it is :-(

Anyway the docs feedback was 'might be ovulating' so he is now referring us to Prof Killick's team to see what's next.  He mentioned they might look at clomid which is great & is more along the lines of what I was expecting.

We both feel that at least something is moving now & in the meantime we are continuing to hope things happen naturally!

Fingers crossed x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow this board is quiet at the Mo!

MrsMacP, Do you know when you will see prof Killock? Sounds like things are moving forward for you which is great. I agree that clomid would be a good place to start as it is less invasive.     you get your appointment soon and start quick with the clomid!

Tiny, Hope things are moving forward for you too! The waiting is definately the worst bit! 

Liz, Any news from you? Hope you are OK, here's hoping you get some appointments soon!

Take care everyone

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

hey all. nope no news for me, keep going home and checking the post every night but as of yet, nothing, i hope the appointment doesnt take to long to come through im so bad at waiting!!!
its doing my head in!!

take care all. ill let u know as soon as we get the appointment!!!

xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Tiny how are you getting on with the reflexology/reiki/accupuncture thing?

I go to Les Ciseaux based in Fitness First on Clough Rd for therapy treatments and hair maintenance. The therapist wouldn't do reflexology while I was pg-can't remember why-not sure about reiki but think like Peroni says might not be advisable for TTC. Had a few nice Indian head massages though. They wouldn't mind you ringing for advice either.

Gizmog xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Gizmog, I have somebody in Cottingham who I do go to for massages etc. when I feel the need! I love Indian Head Massages. 

I haven't contacted a Reiki person yet but think I will. I saw my counsellor on Sat and that helped a bit. 

I just wondered how many txs, if any, you all got on the NHS with Hull? We are having to speak to PCT again to see if they will fund us again but I am not at all hopeful. 

Hi to everyone else. 
Tiny x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

They said we'd get 2 free ones but aS MY first one achieved a pgy, Im sure you wouldnt get another for free or that wouldnt be fair to others waiting for a first funded go

hth


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Tiny-we got 1 free go so we wrote to the pct to complain and got another free go. However, this was 8 years ago. I know you now get 2 free. 
I think it's terrible that we have to pay at all when my dh has a genetic condition ( I think yours has as well? )  I think I wrote something to that effect in the letter to the pct. Anyway, don't get me started because it gets me mad!

Hope everyone is ok

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Tiny
Therapist at Les Ciseaux does Reiki-1 hour costs about £25. 
I also understood that second treatment free if no pg from first.

All the best to you and the newbies. Sorry I'm not doing very well at responding to everyone's posts-being kept busy.

Giz xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks girls, that is really helpful. 

We have had one funded IUI ( I am hoping that they might have forgotten that, yeh... like that will happen!) as well as our IVF - had we known the situation a bit more clearly I think we would have argued to have an IVF at that stage. We have sent the consultants letter to the PCT so we are waiting now - it gets me seriously   too. My DP has 0 sperm so it will never never happen naturally, it seems so unfair.  

Will look into the Reiki. 
thanks again
Tiny x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Tis unfair isnt it, but then most people who cant get pg naturally have a condition or clearly if not, still some problem, so alas thats why they cant all be free, but some free is betetr than none hey.

Prof told us that IUI nowadays is virtually useless unless your OH has poor sperm, so why I know people without such problems who've been sent for it then have to wait for IVF after gets me. Its like they hope theyre killing time and wont have to shell out for nhs funded IVF.

*climbs off soapbox -off for ice cream now thanks for to kitty*

P x


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi ladies, I have just discovered this wonderful website and have found it very comforting to read other people's stories. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 1/2 years and went to see Prof. Killick in August. I have already had loads of tests ( I have ovarian cysts) and cycles of clomid with Dr. Yeo in Driffield. We are due to go back to Hull to see Prof. Killick on the 26th of Nov. He put us on the IVF waiting list during our last visit and is not going to propose any other forms of treatment. 
Can anyone tell me how long they had to wait from been put on the list to commencing the IVF treatment?
Thanks Sarah.


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Sarah -they put us on the list August 07 and tho we were told an 18m-2yr wait, as you can see I only waited a year and it was worth the small wait...

Prof is great too isnt he?

Good Luck woth everything

P x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Yay-another Sarah to confuse everyone!   


Just wanted to say welcome to the Hull thread.

Hopefully you'll be like Peroni and won't have too long to wait. 

Let us know if there's anything we can help you with. There's plenty of us and we've all had different experiences.

Take care

Sarah ( the original one   )


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Peroni and Sarah, that sounds quite positive. Prof. is great yes, he had told us that the wait was a year so fingers crossed it may be even slightly less than that. No doubt I will have millions of questions once we get deeper into the treatment.

I better sign off as Sarah J in future to avoid any possible confusion.

        Sarah J x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

A big hello to Sarahdriff! Welcome to the mad house! 

We got on really well with prof Killock. He is very good, and so are all the staff at Hull. Hoping your treatment can start soon.

Will be back to post a little more tomorrow, I'm really tired tonight!

Jen x


----------



## MrsMacP (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well & has had a lovely weekend!

Responding to Jen's post>

_MrsMacP, Do you know when you will see prof Killock? Sounds like things are moving forward for you which is great. I agree that clomid would be a good place to start as it is less invasive. _

Well yes actually!! DH & I got a letter on Friday which asked us to phone. That was my first job this morning & we are booked in for Wed 19th PM, not sure if we are seeing prof Killock as the lady who confirmed the appointment didn't say but I'm hoping it is him as I saw him previously for my PCOS & he was brilliant back then and was the one who put me on Metformin when many docs & hospitals weren't prescribing it.

So things are moving in the right direction which is what we needed really.

Welcome to the board Sarah J & good luck! x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

welcome sarah j. we were told back in May that it would be 12 months, im just keeping my fingers crossed it comes sooner!!

good luck

Did

xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hi. It's great to see this board a bit more active again.

Sorry it's a quickie but I've got lots to do today

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all, just a quick question for Didabuf, have you had a few appointments since May then, and if so, what happened at them- were there any developments? Just wondered what to expect when we return in a couple of weeks.
      Thanks Sarah J.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Hi sarah J, i was officially put on the nhs waiting list in aug06  and told 12-18 months waiting list and actaully got the letter saying funding was ready in february07, but then had to aload more bloods done on ceryain cycle dates/dh another SA/ go to the open evening etc and actually starting my downregging injections in Apr07, so it was about 8 months, it might have changed though.....

Good luck to everyone waiting for tx and to those starting soon.... 
sorry no personals, im so busy with the twins these days, but ill try and pop on every now and again to offer some support.

S
xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How are you all doing? 

MrsmacP great news about next wednesday. Hope you get to see prof but everyone else is really nice too. My advice is to write down any questions you have as if you are anything like me you will forget them when you get there! I had a list, and I wrote down the answer too so I could go over it all a bit later!     but it worked, and they don't mind of course! Saved me phoning a thousand times! Who knows, if they go for a clomid cycle you might be starting very soon!

Hi to Sarah J, are you excited about your appointmetn on the 26th? Hopefully they will be able to tell you a bit about where you are on list and when you will be able to start. 

Did, Hope you get some news soon, waiting for appointments feels so difficult. I woudl just say, if you have any questions I would ring the unit. Scooby's example is a very promising one, the wait was half as long as they had said, and she has the most gorgeous twins too! Here's hoping you are flying up that list quickly!

Tiny, Any news from you? Did you go to Reiki? Make sure you pamper yourself, a nice Indian head massage sounds so good at the mo! 

Take care girls! Keep us posted, 

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Sarahdriff- sorry it was spril we had out appointment, then we had an appointment in june to see about having pauls sperm retrival done, it was actually booked for the july but because they were hvaing trouble getting the proper results from his Hep C test it had to be canceled (think it was because his medication for his CF was interfearing with the results), anyway we have had a few appointments since but they were only because of his blood tests. were now just waiting for a new appointment to come through for his sperm retrival. fingers crossed for any day now!!! god i hope it comes soon.

Jen80 - yea im trying to keep my fingers crossed that it could come earlier, but then again the year is speading by so fast april 09 will be with us so soon anyway!!!

Take care everyone and ill keep you all posted!!
xxx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Sarahdriff -from ebing no the lsit we had re-bloods and bar the info session no appts in between, but ours was a straightforward IVF.  hth


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi girls thanks for all your responses to my questions, they are most informative.

Didabuf- I'll keep my fingers crossed that your appointment comes soon.x

Peroni- I think this appointment will be more blood tests. Prof. rung me after the first appointment to ask if I was pregnant becasuse my results were very strange (of course I wasn't)and he just said that we would have to do some more when I saw him on the 26th. I do think it would be more productive to take bloods prior to the app. date so that they can give you feedback during the visit but that is obviously not the way it is done! It is hard not to be impatient when it is 3-4 months between appointments though don't you think?

Jen 80- Hopefully we will find out a bit more about the predicted timescale yes.

Mrs MacP- Hope all goes well with your appointment on the 19th x. I wonder if Prof. knows that we all discuss things away from the hospital, wouldn't it be funny if he was a secret guest viewer of the site!

Scooby Do- Thanks for your treatment history- your twins are so beautiful! Prof. said that he will only intend on attempting to implant one egg once when/if we reach that point due to my size so twins are unfortunately not a likely outcome for us. x

Better go now- hubby thinks i'm ignoring him!!!


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps he spotted a chemical pgy in your blood or some excess of a particular hormone for him to say that -normally the bloods you have prior to IVF cycle is HIV ect and then day 2-3 of cycle for progesteron levels (I think its that)

Sure it will be fine -good luck.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Just popping in to say hi

I'm not much help I'm afraid. It was so long ago that I started my ttc journey that I can't remember things such as time frames for appointments. 

Hope you all hear something soon.

Keep us posted

Sarah x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I know I havent been on for a while but been trying to get myself together after bfn.

Had an appointment with Prof today...who said he has never put 2 blasts as good as mine in a 27 year old and it not work until now! He says I am just just very unlucky! (u dont say lol)

Then he did something that surprised me...he prescribed me Clomid??!! He says I have 1 tube open so we will try that now! Am I   or should that have been done a long time ago? Am I being palmed off here?

Hope u are all ok!

Katie xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Katiejane,

Good to hear from you. You sound to be moving forward. As for the clomid, maybe they are prescribing it to fill the gap between now and your next treatment. If there is a chance it could work I think it is well worth it, you never know! Really hoping for somegreat news from you soon. Fingers crossed! Let us know how you get on.

Hi to everyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

He wouldnt entertain clomid for me which ****** me off theyd rather risk IVF iyswim but I dont jsut have one open tube, so i can see why.

I agree with Jen, but at least they are doing something until your next tx. Why did they take yours to blasts if you dont mind answering? They elft mine until Moday am (ec Fri) and even though two were a little behind the two that went back on division, I was told they werent good enough to keep so disappointed not to get frosties at my age tbh. (25)

Keep going!

P x


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Katiejane,
                  I agree with the other girls that it is definately worth a go on the clomid whilst waiting for next batch of treatment, try to keep positive and you never know what may happen. Good luck!
                            SarahJ x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Katie-good luck with the clomid. No idea why you didn't have it before   Here's hoping it works though.    

Sorry it's quick. Hi to everyone

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Morning ladies!

Very quiet again on this board! Think if I remember correctly there is an appointment this week? Sarah J, no its next week isn't it! Have you got all your questions written down?

Katie when is the clomid starting?        for your BFP.

MrsmacP, I bet you are excied about 19th, that's tomorrow isn't it! Let us know how it goes. Hoping you get to start soon.

Tiny, How are you getting on? Hope you are OK! 

Well whilst we wait for treatments to start I think we should have a bit of chit chat, how about I'm a celebrity get me out of here?

Anyone watch last night, I was nearly sick when Joe Swash had to eat all those things! Boy does that man gag! And the Lady who did it (don't know all their names yet!) She was ace. Women have way more balls! 

I sat watching it eating a pack of jaffa cakes while they all moaned about being hungry. Did I feel guilty ............  NO! yum yum.

Take care everyone, keep us posted, and ask any questions. (Not that I'm an expert but I am sure Sarah will be able to help!     that's right hghey Sarah!) No we will all help!  

Oh sh*t, I'm late for work! 

Back later

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

I covered my ear and eyes when he ate the tail!

Gowd!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Jen, Peroni-I knew I'd find you here-any excuse for more chat! I'm not watching I'm a celebrity so you'll have to talk amongst yourselves. 
I'll probably be more use when everyone starts their treatments because like I said before it was a while ago when I had my initial appointments. My memory's not too good now after 7 two week waits and then a pregnancy    It's a wonder I remember my own name sometimes! ( you've got all this to come ladies   )

Anyway, I just wanted to say that I'm going away for a week so good luck with your appointments

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can't wait to see trial tonight, it's Kilroy!!!! Don't think he will be very good.


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

started the clomid yersterday but a bit bewikldered as what to do after that? Do i just work out rough ovulation date and start trying? does anyone here have experience of clomid? Have posted on clomid thread but god they are hard to keep track of! lol

Hope you are all ok

Loads of love

Katie xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Katie

I've no idea. Hopefully someone will help you otherwise post on peer support

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Katie,

No experience of clomid but would presume at ovulation time you get at it like rabbits!!!!       (that icon makes me giggle!)

Do you have any ovulation prediction tests? Might be useful to stock up so you know exactly when to do the deed!  Good luck as weel. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Jen x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry to gatecrash  

Katie, do you have regular cycles? I would start Having BMS from CD10 onwards every other day to catch your window

Good luck hun    
Nikki xx


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Nikki

Never have had regular cycles which is why I was wondering to start early (day 10?) for 3 weeks as cycle sometimes 28, 35 or 40 -50!

DH is preparing himself and wants to get started (typical man) wants to know if he will have to run out of work and come home for a couple of hours! (where he gets a couple of hours from I dont know!haha)

Katie x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie, 

I know what you mean, men hey! Would be funny though, calling him in the middle of the day for you know what! Quite spontaneous and exciting. I heard thats the best type for baby making!!!     

Good luck though, really hoping it works. By the sounds of your DH, this could be the best month of your life!!!   

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Just a quick one to see where you are all upto. How did the appointments go?

Any news everyone!

Jen x


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

even without clomid ect when TTC for the first 2 yrs we had BMS from about cd10 to about cd 28 every day or every other. Once we knew we were kidding ourselves we reduced that for the remaining 18 months tyo about eod round guessed ov time and every 2-3 days after.

hth


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,
      Katie Jane- When I was on the clomid I bought some of the cheap ovulation sticks from wilko's and started testing from 2 days after I finished taking the clomid tablets. We started bding on about day 9 and did it at least every other day. I wouldn't say there is any need to rush home from work to do it, but it's completely up to you. The clomid didn't make me ovulate so it was perhaps a bit of a waste of energy, but the other half didn't mind! Hope it works for you. x

I went to see Prof today and he says I am the most unusual case he has seen. I have extremely high unexplained oestrogen levels and low LH levels. He took more blood tests and the nurse gave me a GnRH antagonist injection into my tummy which is to shut down my pituitary gland. This is in a bid to reduce my oestrogen levels. I have to go back in 4 weeks (xmas eve!) for a vaginal ultrasound to see whether my ovarian cysts have reduced (which would indicate a drop in oestrogen levels). If not he says it will spark lots of scans etc to find out where the oestrogen is coming from.

Got to go- got loads of marking to do, take care all , Sarah J x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sarahdriff,

Sounds positive at least that they are trying to find the cause of the problem. If they manage to reduce your cysts would there be more chance of natural conception? Lets hoping your christmas pressie is great news on christmas eve. 

Hi to everyone else,

Jen x


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Jen, no it wouldnt improve chances of natural conception because i'm still not ovulating. He just said if it reduces oestrogen levels effectively then I would be in a good position for successful IVF. How have you been with your pregnancy, is all going well? Glad Dani Behr got kicked off last night, who do you think will win?
Sarahj.


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

GL with things Sarah.

Sorry to butt in but I think the last 4 left will be George, Simon, Joe and not so sure. All the idiots are staying so far IMO!! Get David out!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

I'm back. 

sarah-I hope they find an answer for you soon. 

Katie-how's the bonk fest?

Hi everyone else. 

p.s. can we talk about the x-factor as well cos I'm not watching I'm a celebrity? I'm shocked that Ruth went out. I think Alexandra will win and I don't like Diana. Anyone else have any opinions?

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

whoop whoop, i'm so excited, got DP appointment through on friday. he is going for his TESA/PESA on 11 th December.

i wonder how long it will be now before it my turn. been nearly 9 months, whoop whoop!!

i'm getting excited now.


Hope all is well ladies and everyone is having a good weekend!!!

xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow didabuf, Great news. All done for christmas too! My dh had his VR on the 23rd of december, walked like John wayne all christmas!

As for david on I'm a celebrity, he has got to go!

X-factor, Ruth should not have gone! I want Alex to win now and agree Diana should be next to go!

jen x


----------



## SARAHDRIFF (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi ladies, if Alex doesn't win there is something seriously wrong- I think she is morphing more and more into Beyonce! I agree Diana's voice just grates on you and JLS aren't any better.

That's great news Didabuf hope all goes well on the 11th!

Katie- have you had any side effects from the clomid and are you running out of energy yet?

Only 24 days to Christmas- I got 2 cards from people today. I have reports , marking and open uni work to do before even contemplating writing cards. Arrrggghhh!!!

Love to all, Sarah J x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Didabuf-wonderful news! How's your dh feeling about it? My dh was fine. He was on paracetamol for about 2 days that's all. Mind you his bits were black and blue for ages!   

sarah-2 cards already?   I haven't even bought any yet!

Well ladies, I'm going to watch I'm a celebrity tonight (dh is at the pub ) so I might be able to chat to you about it tomorrow! 

Hi everyone else

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

di is fine about it, hasnt fazed him at all. not sure how he will feel once its done, sure there will be a bit of discomfort LOL.

oh well i shall keep everyone updated.

x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Did,

My DH was like that. Nothing medical bothers him, whereas I am a wimp! He was a bit sore after his VR but was able to walk slowly etc. We were more bothered about not doing much as it took 2 weeks to heal properly. As I say he walked like John Wayne all over chriatmas! 

I'm sure your DH will be fine and getting very excited now! 11th is coming soon! Wow, wonder if you will have our first BFP for 2009!

Katie how is the clomid month going? Are you monitering your cycle. Fingers crossed you could be the last BFP of 2008! Really hoping for some more hull babies!

A big hi to everyone else. Any updates from anyone? 

Take care

Jen x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi just a quick question, does anyone know what the BMI limit is at the clinic, im just touching 30, i know i need to loose weight but im finding it really hard, just wasnt sure if the limit was 30 or 35??

thanks xx


----------



## Peroni (Jun 2, 2008)

Its to be below 30 -they do wiegh you so you should be ok if youre on 30 but they might advise you to keep an eye out IYKWIM. 

hth


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

HI everyone

Have bought the ovulation testing kits and been testing everyday since day 10 and nothing yet   have blood test tomorrow to see whats happening.

BMI has to be 35  or under, i know coz they said mine was 37 which would have made me 17 and a half stone! (which was wrong they worked it out in their heads) i lost half a stone and was told my BMI was 31 and they were all congratulating me on my HUGE weight loss and were as confused as me as i looked no different!?? but hey!

hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

hi Katie

Hopefully the blood test will show what's going on. Sorry but the weight loss story made me laugh!  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie,

Fingers crossed the bloods show some results from the clomid. Time to get busy soon!    
As for the weight loss, congratulations! erm, I bet they were puzzled. Just shows their guess was way off! You could have got slimer of the year for losing half a stone! 

Hi to everyone, any news??

Jen x


----------



## katiejane (May 21, 2008)

Jen 

according to them i lost around 5 stone in as many weeks! surely id be dead? lol


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

5 stone, That's amazing!!!!! Surely they must have realised they made a mistake. I hope they apologised! Yes I agree 5 stone in 5 weeks can't be that healthy, even if you were 40 stone to start off with. 

    you get some news from your blood test today.

Jen x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Come on girls, were all quiet again!!!!     

I need news!!!!! Katie, how did the blood tests go, did you get any good results.

Didabuf, Hope you other halfs tesa/pesa went great today. Hoping for lots of good news from you in the next few months! I suppose you had better look after him, so he makes sure he looks after you through treatment.

Anyone else any news on appointments etc?

Well Diana finally got kicked off! Alexandra to win, she is great! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Jen

Thought I'd better come on here as you're rattling around on here all by yourself. Is it echoing?  

Yes ladies ditto to what jen just said. How are you all?

I'm working saturday night but I'm taping the x-factor. I think Alex will win too. 

Anyway, take care

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well DP PESA went well, they got what they wanted, just waiting to hear today how the freezing and thawing process went!!
will keep you posted!!

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Great news. Fingers crossed  

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well they called to say they got some sperm, there was a little that was better quality then the rest, so there hoping that they can use that for my ICSI, i just hope it works!!
does anyway one what the odds are for people that use frozen sperm fromPESA, god its all so complicated, there is just so many ways of making it all happen!!

xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Didabuf

I've used fresh and frozen sperm. It was the frozen stuff that worked for us.    Have they told you when you can start? 

Sarah x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

well thats given me hope then!! 

nope no date, going to wait till end of january iff i havent heard anything ill call them and ask them where on the list we are!! its all i can think of now im very excited!!

xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Arrrrggghhh....that didn't quite come out as I'd hoped.  Sorry, I'm not very good at this!

[fly] MERRY CHRISTMAS [/fly]


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just poppping on to wish everyone a happy christmas and a happy new year. I'm sure 2009 will be the year for you girls! 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to wish you all the best for 2009. Hope to see you all posting in the bumps and babes section very soon

Take care

sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy new year everyone. 

Here's hoping 2009 is a year for lots of hull babies! Good luck to all you ladies starting treatment this year.

Jen x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello everyone and happy new year.  It has been so long since I posted on here but have been haviong a clear out and wondered if anyone would like - or knows anyone who may like - a free copy of Zita West's Fertlity and Conception book?

Sunnie x


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Have also just found my copy of 'Your Pregnancy Bible' by Dr Anne Deans - again free to anyone who may want it - you can have a look at it at Amazon etc. 

Sunnie xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi sunnie, id be very intrested in both books??
should i collect them or would you like some money to post them!?

liz  x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

I just had to pop in and say hi to Sunnie. Long time no speak. How's that little girl of yours? How's you?

Hi Liz-happy new year!

Sarah x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171127.0


----------

